# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Sintratec SLS 3D Printer >  Sintratec SLS 3D Printer

## Brian_Krassenstein

It seems as if August is the month of the low cost SLS 3D Printer.  Earlier in the month we got word that Norge Systems was working on an affordable SLS 3D printer for under $13k.  Today we got word that a Swiss company Sintratec is planning to launch an Indiegogo project in October for an SLS 3D printer costing around $5,000.  The printer will come in kit form and print in a nylon powder composite material.  More details on the company and their printer can be found here: http://3dprint.com/12944/sintratec-s...printer-cheap/

Here are some basic specs for the Sintratec SLS 3D Printer:
Build Volume: 130x130x130 mm³Printer Size: 500x500x300 mm³Layer-Height: Most powders have a grain size of 40 to 80 microns.Print Speed: 70 mm/s.

Below is an image of the machine:

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Update: 
Swiss start-up Sintratec is on the brink of starting its Indiegogo crowdfunding campaign for its SLS 3D printer. The Sintratec printer, affordable at an amazing $3,999, fits on top of a desk and is the first home-use SLS 3D printer on the market. The company recently won the Swiss UpStart Challenge for its product and business plan, complete with a cash prize that went toward the development of the Sintratec printer. The Indeigogo campaign is expected to kick off in November, and the company hopes to sell about 50 ready-to-assemble kits. For more details, check out the full article: http://3dprint.com/20602/sintratec-d...-sls3dprinter/ ‎


Below is a picture of the Sintratec SLS 3D printer, sitting on a desk:

----------


## CVanSteyn

Awesome to see this technology coming down in price to where a hobbyist could potentially justify buying one without plans for a huge production run or using it strictly as a business tool.

----------


## Hugues

The campaign is open !!!!!!
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/s...erer/x/1039775

I went for level 2, i hope these guys make it

----------


## Assaf

They seem serious and we trust that we will get the printer on July.
Cant wait, our first SLS 3d printer

----------


## printrboy

How much will the powder cost?
What's the quality of the prints?

----------


## Hugues

For those interested in a SLS printer, hurry up, this project is 2/3 funded already:

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/s...erer/x/1039775

----------


## jimc

this looks really interesting

----------


## Hugues

Their project is almost funded, only one more machine to reach their goal.

Your last chance to get (one of) the most affordable SLS printer around.
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/s...39775#comments

----------


## car3less

any news about it?

----------


## Hugues

Project funded, shipping in July.

----------


## Hugues

Just got my Sintratec SLS printer kit yesterday  :Big Grin:  pictured below

It's gonna take me a few days to build it, the quality of the build is very good, i'm impressed, all neatly labeled with clear instructions, a joy to build !

I visited the Sintratec team also yesterday near Zurich, pretty cool guys, they showed me the latest parts they printed, after improving their software, amazing surface finish, better than i was expecting, you just don't see the 100 microns layers, and the corners are so sharp, unbelievable.

Will put some pictures of my first parts, you can see some on their Facebook page.

IMG_20150815_085921.jpg

----------


## ralphzoontjens

I am interested in buying the Sintratec Kit. Does anyone have experience with this printer? I would love to hear about your experiences and 3d printing ventures. Would you recommend this printer?

----------


## Andreas15

I would love to buy this printer for my 3D printing company. I can't afford it, that's why I set up this crowdfunding campaign. For more information read the campaign.

Thanks allot!

http://igg.me/at/HelpProtoprint/x/12491539

----------


## curious aardvark

> t got fully funded on Indiegogo just a few months ago! They will begin selling them in a few months,


well it would be the first campaign that started selling that early. Generally you're looking at 12-18 months delay.

----------


## Hatmpatn

I must ask. Im very interested in buying a Sintratec printer but Ive been told that it can only successfully sinter black materials, because of its low power laser. My question to Sintratec, why didnt you raise the wattage of the laser so that the printer was capable of more? Seems perfectly simple to me..

----------


## RomanG

Hey Hatmpatn

Its not quite that easy, as there is another factor than just the wattage of the laser diode. The main reason we just use black powder is the wavelength of our the laser diode. its different from the CO2 laser commonly used in SLS printer. The white powder reflects most of the energy from the diode because of that particular wavelength, making it almost impossible to sinter it. increasing just the power of the diode wont change this fact.

We are currently working on releasing more powders, but to provide optimal support for our product, we just focus on black nylon for now.

----------


## fred_dot_u

This thread is a bit on the quiet side. I'd hoped for more activity, especially from Sintratec owners. I'd received mine from the pre-order option after the campaign ended, and only this week have started to build it.

The instructions are indeed well written, but with a serious omission, in my opinion. As an example, assembling the door requires one to bolt together four extrusions using some well designed fittings. The first pages of the instructions show that clearly. What it doesn't show, and should show, is the need to slide in the internal nuts at that time. In two later locations in the same section (door build), it becomes necessary to disassemble the previous structure.

If the drawings had listed the increased part count and placed them appropriately, it would have reduced my build time substantially. Of course, now that I'm aware of this nuance, I will keep my eyes open for the future segments of construction.

Perusing the second segment manual, I see exactly the same thing. Assemble the base frame, then have to take it apart to slide in the nuts. I'll avoid that by making pencil marks in the manual after I print it out, to ensure I won't go through this again.

Are there other forums for this printer and its users?

----------


## RomanG

Hello fred_dot_u

Thanks for your feedback on our guide.

We did not omiss the point you stated. Its clearly shown in our best practice guide how to Insert nuts without disassembly of the segment. You can easily clickt them in from the side with a small allen wrench. Please check out the best practice guide provided with your sintratec KIT.

You can always contact us directly via customer portal with your concerns or problems.

Best regards 
Roman

----------


## fred_dot_u

Well, that's a curious development. I did read the best practice guide.  Unfortunately, I've just discovered that the version I have is one from last year! Moments ago, I download the current version and have found the notation you reference. That will most certainly make things easier for me for the remainder of the assembly.

thank you for clearing that up for me. I appreciate your quick and kindly support.

----------


## fred_dot_u

I purchased the printer via pre-ordering after the crowdfunding ended. I see on the support page that there is a separate version of the software for crowdfunding users. Is a pre-order purchase to be considered a non-crowd funding user or to be considered a crowd funding user?

----------


## RomanG

A pre-order purchase is considered a non-crowdfunding unit.
Crowdfunding user are only baker who directly participated at the crowdfunding campaign.

Best regards

Roman

----------

